# need a new dash housing, color red



## Mr.409 (Apr 22, 2017)

I need a new dash housing for my 66 GTO the reason he is burned-out 
I find a new dash housing new for sale only in color black, but I need it in red

Is the part only in color black for sale new?
Do I have it paint it in red

can someone help me
best regards form germany
Carsten


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Carsten,

Yes the New Dash bezel's are only in Black, you will need to paint.
Here is a link to a very good dash restoration guide.
https://www.hotrod.com/articles/hppp-0604-pontiac-dash-restoration/

Cheers


----------

